# PXXXXXD off with Vet Bills



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

Why the hell do vets exploit pet owners?

Im sick to death of vets charging me an arm and leg for treatment I could probably do myself. It really does my box in.

My experience of vets is that all they are bothered about is making a profit.

My dog had a problem recently and they wanted $2000 to put things right, I said no way and guess what my dog is now fine!

Grrrr to all money grabbing vets


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Why the hell do vets exploit pet owners?
> 
> Im sick to death of vets charging me an arm and leg for treatment I could probably do myself. It really does my box in.
> 
> ...


Do you pay for your own healthcare?


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

That's such a shame... I wonder if you've just got a bad vets.

The two vets i've been registerred with have been great. Fair enough i've hardly had to use them, thank goodness. But on the odd occasion I have they've been very informative, and I believe have advised the right thing and given the right treatment for a fair price. 

Might be worth changing vets. If you say where you live i'm sure someone could recommend one 

Also, if you had insurance you'd be covered for huge bills if there was a genuine problem :thumbup:


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

with all due respect - you couldn't do it yourself, Vets train for 6/7 years for a reason!

Maybe try changing vets.

and you say you did nothing and your dog is now fine - you were lucky this time. Next time you and your dog may not be so fortunate.

I'd advise findinga Vet you can trust.


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't go on to me about insurance. 

What really bugs me is that they use the fact that us as pet owners love our pet so much that we will do anything to make sure they are well.

How do you really know if what your vet is right. Actually let me reword that, of course what they are telling us will help our pet, but surely there are cheaper options available.

Years ago there wasn't all this extra stuff now adays. Vets should not charge us the most profitable treatment for their surgery they should advise other suggestions that are just as effective!


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Don't go on to me about insurance.
> 
> What really bugs me is that they use the fact that us as pet owners love our pet so much that we will do anything to make sure they are well.
> 
> ...


If you're unsure and faced with a huge bill, i'd get a second opinion. Then if both vets say the same thing, you can be confident your dog needs the treatment they're advising.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, maybe you should have got insurance if it's that much of an issue for you. No sympathy from me.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

vets charge because of insurance - thats why cows and chickens are cheaper to treat than dogs/horses as they are non-insurable. Vets are a business at the end of the day, if you dont like the service then go elsewhere, my equine vets are not the cheapest but they are the best (Liphook Equine), and my hoss vet is brilliant and will guide me down the cheapest rout possible prior to doing anything expensive. I have NEVER met a vet who does not love what they do and do the best they can. Also have a thought to the drug companies, my dog vet makes 20p off a pack of wormers!!

so maybe be angry at the insurance companies and drug manufacturers x


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Vets should not charge us the most profitable treatment for their surgery they should advise other suggestions that are just as effective!


Who forces you to go to a particular vet exactly?

Vets run businesses, just like everyone else, if you're not satisfied don't give them your custom. Shop around and find one you are happy with.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Don't go on to me about insurance.
> 
> What really bugs me is that they use the fact that us as pet owners love our pet so much that we will do anything to make sure they are well.
> 
> ...


So what was wrong with your dog that the vet was wrong about?

It's not the vets fault that health care has moved on, of course they are going to offer the very best they can rather than a make do option


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree with getting a second opinion what i don't agree with is that vets recommend treatment when there are cheaper alternatives.

I was advised by my vet to take treatment that would cost a fortune. I went off researched the problem myself and found a number of other ways to try first before having to spend a fortune.

The point I'm making is that they always recommend the most costly treatment first and rely on the fact that vets know we love our animals so much we will normally take the most expensive treatment cos we think its the best.

I found this article from the newspaper and says everything I am going on about:

Why I'm ashamed to be a vet: a shocking expose of the profession that puts pets through 'painful and unnecessary treatments to fleece their trusting owners' | Mail Online

DISGUSTING!


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Don't go on to me about insurance.
> 
> What really bugs me is that they use the fact that us as pet owners love our pet so much that we will do anything to make sure they are well.
> 
> ...


Join public forum. Start ranting without an introduction. Snap at members who mention a solution to your problem.
= Good start.

Nobody "went on" about insurance. People are suggesting a solution to your problem. There are people here that don't buy pet insurance because they save money aside, or because they can afford to pay out emergency bills.

Yes, sometimes the prices vets charge are over the top. Sometimes there are hidden fees. Maybe you don't have a very good vet, and should consider changing...

Or! Get insurance!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

No my Vet runs a medium/large sized practice - always advises a range of treatments where appropriate. always explains things clearly, I've never felt that he's overcharged me.
He's never pushed flea treatments, special foods etc as he knows most people can get them cheaper on line.
Yes he has to make a profit - otherwise he wouldn't be in existance.
If you're not happy with your vet get a second (and even 3rd opinion) and go with the option you feel is best.


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

Its the vets fault they tap into the fact we love our pet so much and we all will do everything we can to look after them.

That I totally agree with you all on.

Ive just posted a link to the newspaper article about this problem i'm waiting for it to be approved.

Yes we all want the best for our pets, yes they are a business but as pet owners we want to ensure we are not getting ripped off and the article that I am waiting to be approved outlines exactly what goes on at vet school and how vets are taught to offer treatment that is most expensive.

Cos we all love our pets so much we don't actually ever stop and think about this, but because they are a business then they will alsways offer the most expensive treatment.

Yes I do have insurance. This isn't an insurance issue this is a moral issue with vets and that they use our love to our pets to make money!

You will see when the post with the newspaper article gets approved!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Agree with getting a second opinion. Our dog's health is too important to be sacrificed for the sake of money. If it has to be paid, it has to, but seeing if a different vet say's the same, or gives an alternative option would help you be comfortable about it.

The only time I've felt vets were money grabbing was when I took my 11 year old Great Dane to the vets. He had suffered from arthritus and god knows what else from the age of 5, and on this day his legs, which had got worse and worse, had completely given out. My OH, son and myself had a very tearful journey to the vets with him, knowing it was to be 'goodbye'.

It was time, he was a good age for a GD, and his quality of life had been deteriorating. 

To my horror, when we got to the vets we didn't see the vet we usually saw, but one who insisted we lifted the 10 stone dog out of the car so he could see his legs for himself. Poor Darcy lost whatever dignity he retained as we all tried to support him.

Then to my horror the vet suggested treating him - when I asked how much longer that would give him, he said only a month! 

We all knew it was time - even Darcy seemed to have accepted it. It was not fair to put him through another 4 weeks of staggering around, only to collapse again. I knew our normal vet (who was at the same practice) would have just let him go.

So we were put in the position of having to insist that he was pts there and then. Which of course meant on the car journey home my son was wailing that we'd made the wrong decision as we'd still have had him with us.

I did not feel that this vet had the dog's interest at heart, but was just looking to get as much money as possible from us. He made a very difficult situation 100 times worse. :mad2:


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

My vets are great, I've got an uninsured cat with a massively expensive illness, they do everything possible to keep costs down for me, they check every couple of months whether I'm getting the cheapest drugs, they give me nurses appointments instead of vets whenever they can and don't charge me for them.

When Brock developed a problem they spent ages going through options with me, including what was better financially even though he's insured. (well after the cat I'm not risking it, lol)

They're happy for me to phone and ask for advice, I get appointments whenever I want them and they'll do things like trim nails when I'm in for something else and not charge for that either.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I voted yes, a vet I used to used took a biopsy from a lump on my dog, sent it off, they couldn't test it, as the vet 'didn't send off enough of the lump' to test apparently. They still charged me full price and said they could do it again and will knock £5 off my bill for the second biopsy 

That's when I changed vets. (which is common sense) :arf:


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

excuse me MR Booties - this is a public forum and I am open to say what I want how I want.

I'm not being rude I'm merley outlining that SOME VETS (not all) are out to rip you off.

Your expereince might be different but I know plenty of pet owners who feel the same and I'm sick to death of it.

Look online there are loads of similar stories!

You even now have actual vets posting about this issue, so wake up and smell the coffee


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Its the vets fault they tap into the fact we love our pet so much and we all will do everything we can to look after them.
> 
> That I totally agree with you all on.
> 
> ...


Got a source for your outrageous and quite frankly offensive remark there?

I think you'll find that is not everyones experience with vets at all, my vet often offers me a cheaper or more long lasting solution to any health problems my dog may have. I'm sorry you feel ripped off, but thats your problem and you should shop around like anybody who is sensible would do, not join a forum ranting, raving and being beligerant about people who spend many years, and spend lots of money in order to becoming professionals.


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

All im saying is this shouldn't happen at all!

They have a duty of care with our pet and the very fact that some people have already said they felt like they have been exp;loited outlines the problem.

Everyone's experience will be different, but why can SOME vets get away with this???


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> I'm not being rude I'm merley outlining that SOME VETS (not all) are out to rip you off.


Well you HAVE made sweeping generalisations about 'all' vets rather than some, actually. Perhaps you should read what you write before submitting.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My vet has never charged me for anything un necesary. I trust my vet completely, they are fantastic and not money grabbers at all!

On two separate occasions I have had to call the vet into the surgery on a sunday, for minor things (a cut pad and a broken claw that needed pulled off, both did need vet attention) and I didn't even get charged a call out fee. I was told I could come back in the week and pay the bill too and on the cut paw incident they even gave Dave a free check over in a few days.

If I think my dogs need to see a vet and my vet thinks they need treatment, they get it. My dogs are worth alot more to me than money. I would never just leave something to sort itself out if they thought it required drugs/surgery.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I think vets rip off insurance companies more than owners. Once you say you're insured they offer the most expensive treatment. If you're not insured they find something cheaper.

The vet I usually saw at the practice I took my GD to advised, when he was 8, not to continue the insurance premiums as they had got to a ridiculous level. She said there was a lot they could do to maintain his treatment at an affordable cost. Which included writing me prescriptions that I could get fulfilled online. 

Which was very good of them, but I'd rather have cheaper prices all the time, and lower insurance premiums!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> excuse me MR Booties - this is a public forum and I am open to say what I want how I want.
> 
> *I'm not being rude* I'm merley outlining that SOME VETS (not all) are out to rip you off.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, what a lovely new member you are :thumbup:


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

yes professionals that are open to exploit you.

THIS IS NOT ALL VETS BUT IT DOES HAPPEN and the point im making is that it shouldn't happen at all.

Type into Google this:

SHOCKING EXPOSURE PROFESSION PUTS PETS PAINFUL UNNECESSARY TREATMENTS FLEECE TRUSTING OWNERS

And you will see exactly what goes on!

Us as pet owners trust our vets and SOME take the pxxs


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I voted 'No' - I don't believe that I've ever been charged for anything unnecessary. Vets are entitled to make a living, same as anyone else. If I joined a practice which I then believed to be unethical I'd vote with my feet (and wallet!) and find another that I was happy with.


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

Im not here to make friends sammy jo

I'm here cos I'm annoyed with certain vets ripping us off.

If your vet does great by your pet GREAT

The issue I have is that VETS know we love our pets and SOME exploit us.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> yes professionals that are open to exploit you.
> 
> THIS IS NOT ALL VETS BUT IT DOES HAPPEN and the point im making is that it shouldn't happen at all.
> 
> ...


What exactly is your agenda?

I wonder if in a page or two you will start to go on about the benefits of holistic veterinary medicine....


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

but it happens in all walks of life, the car mechanic, the plumber, the shop owner do they not all exploit their customers, yes a car in an inanimate object, but to my mechanic bonkers friend they are his precious babies x

I dont disagree that they do over charge/over treat or get it wrong, but is it not also a case of buyer beware!! do we not have to accept some of the responsibility - as I have already mentioned it is their business, as I being a childminder, I charge and work what I like if I had n customers then I would have to rethink this x


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

No not at all.

My agenda is to open the eyes to all pet owners.

Look at the reactions I have got, some of you are happy with your vet, paying for treatment, because you love your pet so much.

But how would you feel if you knew that you spent hundreds more than you actually needed to.

I'm just fed up of getting ripped off.

Read the article I mention above and then comment on that!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> No not at all.
> 
> My agenda is *to open the eyes* to all pet owners.
> 
> ...


well my eyes are already open x

more fool you!! maybe this is because you realise you are a wee bit stupid enough to get ripped off!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't have a problem with what my vets charge, I think people lose sight of it because we have free healthcare. Some people wouldn't be nearly so ranty if there was an NHS for pets, & if we had to pay for _our own_ treatment there'd be even more moaning


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Im not here to make friends sammy jo
> 
> I'm here cos I'm annoyed with certain vets ripping us off.
> 
> ...


So.........What was your actual problem?


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> excuse me MR Booties - this is a public forum and I am open to say what I want how I want.
> 
> I'm not being rude I'm merley outlining that SOME VETS (not all) are out to rip you off.
> 
> ...


1. I'm female. There's another assumption 
2. I said I agree in part that vets can charge high prices
3. When you say things like "don't go on to me" and "wake up and smell the coffee" and type all in caps, I believe you're being rude and patronising. A public forum is exactly that, PUBLIC. You're speaking to real people, have some common courtesy.


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

I totally agree with you "really should not wear jods"

Yes this happens in everything we do and buy.

But my point is it shouldn't happen with the animals we love.

A car is an object, a house is an object

But we would be outraged if doctors and nurses were recommedning treatment for our children just to ine their pockets when cheaper options were availble.

And this is why I am furious that SOME vets do the same and play on our emotions to increase their profits. IS that morally right?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been charged for something I felt was unnecessary. But quite honestly without going getting a 2nd opinion and without being a trained vet myself I can't say for sure it wasn't necessary. And a 2nd opinion would have cost me more than the treatment 

I do find that some vets will try and push you into buying special foods from them though. I even got told there was a special diet that would stop Spencer throwing up bile if he went too long without food  An extremely expensive diet of course and completely unnecessary since he doesn't throw up if I make sure he doesn't go to bed with an empty belly.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Look at the reactions I have got, some of you are happy with your vet, paying for treatment, because you love your pet so much.
> 
> But how would you feel if you knew that you spent hundreds more than you actually needed to.


I would not be in a position where I had spent hundreds more than I needed to because I make sure I use a vet who I trust.
Yes, vet bills can be expensive but you are paying for their expertise, cost of drugs etc and if you are not happy or feel you are being ripped off you are entitled to find another vet.

We all want what is best for our animals but have to accept that if we want the best diagnostics or drugs then we will have to pay for those. The idea that vets should treat our pets out of the goodness of their hearts and drugs companies should make their products cheaper just so we don't have to spend money on them is ludicrous.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I read the article...but, the illness my cat is being treated for is in fact cancer.

I've been to the oncology specialist, they don't push for treatment at all - they outline options, including doing nothing - in fact they reccomend not doing lots of things that could prolong life but would affect quality of life.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> I totally agree with you "really should not wear jods"
> 
> Yes this happens in everything we do and buy.
> 
> ...


They do; the rise in private companies offering "Full body MOTs" / MRI scans etc to the 'worried well' has been enormous. It's our choice again as to whether we go for such examinations knowing pretty much full well that they'll find something that 'needs' treatment.

Vets are like private doctors; they are not obliged to treat (beyond life and limb saving stuff in an emergency) so again it's our choice. They have overheads, families to feed, bills to pay too - do you expect them to treat animals from the goodness of their heart?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> I totally agree with you "really should not wear jods"
> 
> Yes this happens in everything we do and buy.
> 
> ...


I actually agree with you. (I also agree with the people who think you're coming across as rude however, but it is an emotive subject).

Like other people I have voted with my feet when I got fed up with what was a very expensive vets. For a number of years I was asked by a variety of horse and dog owners why I continued going there as they were known to be the most expensive vets in the area. I continued out of some kind of loyalty, and because they knew my pets.

But although the option is there to vote with your feet perhaps not enough of us do. It is hard to change vets when you've got confidence in what they are telling you, even though the price of a consulation alone is far higher than other people are charging.

Since changing vets I have found that the new practice is not only cheaper, but actually a lot better than the one I went to before. Better facilities etc.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Here you go
Home - RCVS

They have a complaint procedure
Canada
Occupation Facts: Veterinarian

America
https://www.avma.org/Pages/home.aspx


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> But we would be outraged if doctors and nurses were recommedning treatment for our children just to ine their pockets when cheaper options were availble.


Well no, that's what happens in many countries. We are just lucky we don't have to think about healthcare costs much in the UK.

Perhaps you feel highly qualified vets should run on a shoestring? Do you have any understanding of the business model of vets? They are not employed by an NHS system, they do not get free rent, free staff and get away with only being responsible for treatment and nothing else. It is a business, and there are overheads, that is the reality.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

TBH I tend to have a good idea what's wrong with my dog before heading to the vets and know what the usual course of action is, so no I don't get taken for a ride because I research conditions etc rather than take the vets word for it.

One of my dogs once had an unnecessary operation, he had an infected lump on his paw which I had pulled the top of a grass seed out, vet wanted to open the lump to see if there was more in there (hence the infection), I would have preferred to try antibiotics first but went with them as I felt it best in the long run. Turns out I was right and they couldnt find anything, but the extra cost was worth it to know that there was nothing in there


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

You appear to be saying that those of us who claim to be happy with their vets must be happy to be ripped off as we are blinded by our love for our pets. Which is absolute nonsense.

Nobody is denying that there are rip off vets there, but many of us, myself included, have taken the time and effort to find a vet we are happy with, and most importantly, trust.

I have been with my current vet for about 6 years now, even when we moved house, we stayed with them. I feel happy with the prices they charge me. Some people seem to feel offended at the thought that vets need to make a profit, they are a business, not a charity, what on earth do you expect?


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

As pet owners we haven't spent years at vet school, we don't really know what the issues are but selling treatment to us cos we don't understand or not as clever as a vet isn't right.

I remember when I had my first dog 20 years ago that bills were never this expensive. 

We all want the best for our pet, but vets shouldn't use this as a reason to part with our money.

Im really annoyed today cos my vet has just taken me for a ride. I haven't come on here to upset outher forum members I have come on here cos I am annoyed that this can happen.

The industry as a whole should be doing more!


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

No thats not what Im saying.

What im saying is that there are lots of vets out there that are great.

But why and how can vets qualifty or be allowed to run practices if all they are bothered about is making money.

Yes I need to find a vet I can trust, but I shouldn't be put in a situation where my vet has blatantly lied to me to fill his own pocket


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> As pet owners we haven't spent years at vet school, we don't really know what the issues are but selling treatment to us cos we don't understand or not as clever as a vet isn't right.
> 
> I remember when I had my first dog 20 years ago that bills were never this expensive.
> 
> ...


20 years ago nothing was as expensive as it is now. 20 years ago they didn't have the same equipment for diagnosis or treatment, which has to be paid for by any profits vets make from their practice. They do not get given x-ray machines, equipment for surgery etc. and quite frankly if vets are not able to offer you the treatment they feel is necessary due to lack of equipment you will go elsewhere, and they will lose out and never be able to keep up with the latest technology and treatment so it's a lose/lose.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> No thats not what Im saying.
> 
> What im saying is that there are lots of vets out there that are great.
> 
> ...


If you vet 'blatently lied' to you then you should complain to the Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

I actually was charged what I feel was an unreasonable price for an operation on my cat after she was hit by a car. We were charged a couple of thousand, and chose to pay in instalments, which continuously rose in interest each month.
This vet also suggested putting her to sleep, but we refused. After the incident she lived another very happy 5 years with us so I'm glad we declined the recommendation.

We paid off the bill, then switched vets... And it is completely my opinion that I was unreasonably charged. I don't actually know how much the medicine, insurance, tools, yada yada cost. There's a body that regulates vet treatment, so it's not completely up to the vet themselves, and similar to ANY other company, whether it's buying a puppy or joining a gym, if you don't like the price or provider, go somewhere else.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> No thats not what Im saying.
> 
> What im saying is that there are lots of vets out there that are great.
> 
> ...


Make a complaint to the relevant governing body if you can prove that your vet has lied and behaved in an unethical manner then.


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

The people on these forums are concerend and caring pet owners.

Of course we are cos that is why we are on a public forum.

But how many pet owners out there have no idea this sort of stuff could happen. These pet owners don't have time to sit on forums and debate this topic, they just go their vets and pay what they are told.

yes vets need to make a profit, yes they need to run a business but guess what im looking at it from my point of view.

Which is when I get told I need to spend hundreds to solve a problem that didn't require me to spend anything really peeves me off.

Money is tight for most people at the minute and the vets that do well are the ones that are trusted but in todays world everyone should be saving money where they can and vets should not take us for the ride in the process


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> excuse me MR Booties - this is a public forum and I am open to say what I want how I want.
> 
> I'm not being rude I'm merley outlining that SOME VETS (not all) are out to rip you off.
> 
> ...


Yeap and there are plumbers, electricians, mechanics, IT specialist, builders etc etc etc who do the same thing.I look for the best then I have to pay them too . WHY?? because they have the knowledge and I don't.... simple..


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

Dogless can you do that?

How do I go about reporting this cos it is a disgrace and as you can see I am very annoyed


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> The people on these forums are concerend and caring pet owners.
> 
> Of course we are cos that is why we are on a public forum.
> 
> ...


So in essence, you are preaching to the choir then? By your own admission those who don't know won't be on forums, and those on forums already know....


----------



## LauraJane9 (Oct 3, 2012)

I think I see where you are coming from, you're upset not so much about the money but the fact that some vets take advantage of owners who would do anything for their pets.

So a vet sees a sick animal and a desperate owner and instead of treating the situation with sympathy they get pound signs in their eyes? Who wouldn't be angry at that.

Sad to say that this sort of thing is a part of life, I had family and friends once manipulate me so they could get their hands on my inheritence, they were suddenly the caring loving people I had always wished they would be until they'd gotten all my money and then I was tossed aside no longer of any use.

No point in getting angry about peoples greed because it will never change, most people are d*cks.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Dogless can you do that?
> 
> How do I go about reporting this cos it is a disgrace and as you can see I am very annoyed


Not sure what country you are in but did you see Rona's links that she provided? You can Google to find the relevant body.


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

Phoolf - I agree and that makes me even more mad!

How many old people don't even know how to use the interent and sit there paying bill after bill.

It makes my blood boil.

I only want the best for my pet, like you do no doubt but vets have a duty of care and they will never say it as it is.

I also found out that VETs have bonus schemes based on how much money they generate for their practie - Is that right??


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Phoolf - I agree and that makes me even more mad!
> 
> How many old people don't even know how to use the interent and sit there paying bill after bill.
> 
> ...


Never heard of that in the UK; none of those that I have seen would be getting a bonus were that true!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Found out from where exactly? And which country are you speaking of?

This is a UK based forum, with the vast majority of members based here in the UK and nowhere else, your original post stated dollars, not pounds so to be honest you may well be coming at this from a completely different cultural experience to the one we have here.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> The people on these forums are concerend and caring pet owners.
> 
> Of course we are cos that is why we are on a public forum.
> 
> ...


They don't have to debate it on a forum, they need to type "vets in my area" into the internet, make a couple of phone calls and use their own judgement to decide which they find the most agreeable. 
If there's been a problem, they make a short call to the RCVS.

Sorry, but I don't understand exactly what you're hoping to achieve by posting about this? You don't seem to be satisfied with our responses?


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

You don't believe me about bonuses?

You know Joe the Vet from the TV - THE TV VET

Go to his website that is 

JOE THE VET DOT CO DOT UK and TYPE VET BILLS INTO HIS SEARCH BOX and you will see that VETS GET BONUSES

READ HIS BLOG - he is even outraged by it

See it goes on, and if this sort of stuff goes on how can it be right


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Is it half term?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Phoolf - I agree and that makes me even more mad!
> 
> *How many old people don't even know how to use the interent and sit there paying bill after bill.*
> 
> ...


Now THIS I can relate to- not from a vets mind you, but I received a parking fine notice due to a faulty machine, if I hadn't have Googled the company I wouldn't have known they had no power to charge me a £60 'fine' for their mistake.

I have also experienced utility companies & local government office ripping people off.

So it's far from confined to the veterinary industry.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Is it half term?


Not here in Norfolk it isn't


----------



## dog4god (Jan 15, 2013)

Pets at home have a small list on there wall with prices, just to give you some idea but yes I do think they over charge, I did pay about £30 for one travel sickness tablet many years ago and it was half price on the internet.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> You don't believe me about bonuses?
> 
> You know Joe the Vet from the TV - THE TV VET
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry but all he says is:



> Too many practices, in my opinion, seem to prioritise profits over patients and a culture of turnover-related bonuses for vets leads to ever increasing bills.


How is this factual or worthy of merit in any way?

I think 'outraged' is a bit beyond his wording quite frankly. When will people stop believing people they shove on TV and think for themselves?


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

A lot of vets in small practices are self employed...so, um, yes they get more money if the practice makes money... What would you expect them to do?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> They do; the rise in private companies offering "Full body MOTs" / MRI scans etc to the 'worried well' has been enormous. It's our choice again as to whether we go for such examinations knowing pretty much full well that they'll find something that 'needs' treatment.
> 
> Vets are like private doctors; they are not obliged to treat (beyond life and limb saving stuff in an emergency) so again it's our choice. They have overheads, families to feed, bills to pay too - do you expect them to treat animals from the goodness of their heart?


And lets not forget, X-ray machines, staff, premises, business rates don't come cheap.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Might be in a minority here, but I don't mind vets getting bonuses.

If I study for 7-odd years + work experience for a job that I'm passionate about, which is a difficult, fast-paced, hard-working and emotive job, I would like reasonable pay. I don't think the pay of individual vets has anything to do with it.

In my opinion, vets do much more than GPs, do you have a problem with GPs being paid a lot or getting bonuses?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Booties said:


> Might be in a minority here, but I don't mind vets getting bonuses.
> 
> If I study for 7-odd years + work experience for a job that I'm passionate about, which is a difficult, fast-paced, hard-working and emotive job, I would like reasonable pay. I don't think the pay of individual vets has anything to do with it.
> 
> In my opinion, vets do much more than GPs, do you have a problem with GPs being paid a lot or getting bonuses?


I couldn't give a flip if they earned a million a year so long as they weigh up ethics vs. finances and remained professional.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

I feel my vet varies. Some things like microchipping are really cheap, and I top off my hat to them for that. 
When they examine my Pup when she comes in because she is ill - I too believe that is a fair price.
The medication however I do think is quite expensive from there. I looked up the price of some meds I bought from them on line, and I could had saved a pretty penny or 2! 
However, since I would have to order it I wouldn't of had it at the time. I happily paid the extra.
It probably helps to keep the vet surgery up and running after all. I would prefer my vet surgery to stay there! 

Poll question : I feel like they have over charged me before, and for stuff I didn't need. However it wasn't important. 
The stuff I didn't need was hills pet food. I thought it was free which is why I happily took it, lol


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Sure, some vets rip people off. There are bad people in every business. My nanna has two fat, elderly Dandie Dinmonts and she willingly pays extortionate amounts for treatment, but that is because she is ALWAYS taking them to the vets and he knows full well he can charge massively for them. I swear, she's funded that vet's holiday plans multiple times over. The whole family knows the vet charges her ridiculous prices and I'm sure she does too, but she keeps taking the dogs there and doesn't once complain about the prices, even if we bring it up. What can you do - they're her dogs, and they get all the medication they need. Everyone's happy. 

On the other hand, the vets we use for Henry are excellent and never overcharge. When he needed some antibiotics they only charged us about £2.50, and we've been with them for years and years. 

If you're not happy with your vets, there's no point coming on a forum and starting a massive generalised rant about how all of them are money-grabbing golddiggers and telling us to Google hyped-up newspaper article titles. Go find whatever board licenses vets in your area and write a letter of complaint. At least then you're actually DOING something.


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Is it half term?


Next week.

Vets are like everything else, do your research, get recommendations, do you best to find a reliable one.

You are very much generalising on so many of your posts saying vets do this, vets get this, vets get that, but when it comes down to it, it is only the occasional vet as unscrupulous as you are making out and there are ways of dealing with it.

Firstly changing vets, most vets won't stay in practice long if they overcharge their customers. So tell people of your experiences, explain what was bad and why and recommend they don't go to the vet you went to.

Secondly complaining. There are usually proper routes to go down to complain, either directly to the vets or appropriate bodies in your country.

I just don't see the point in ranting and raving about all vets when there are some really good, caring and reasonably price vets out there.

Yes ok, vet care is expensive and overpriced, but it is not often the vet themselves fault. I know my vet doesn't really make a profit, but the price of medication and all the utilities and various day to day costs of running a vet adds up. My vet does have one of those stupid pet food stands, but I've never been told what to feed her and even with worming and so on she has suggested going online.

If you are worried about older people you see with their pets not getting the best value for money in their vet care, have you considered talking to them?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Its the vets fault they tap into the fact we love our pet so much and we all will do everything we can to look after them.
> 
> That I totally agree with you all on.
> 
> ...


there are some rather odd statements in here. I hope you have the evidence to back them up as most of it sounds like rubbish to me.



PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> I totally agree with you "really should not wear jods"
> 
> Yes this happens in everything we do and buy.
> 
> ...


Why should vets run at a loss because you love your pet. No logic there.

I think it works the opposite way with doctors. NHS doctors often refuse to prescribe the best treatment because it is not cost effective for them.

there are definitely bad vets. Very often newly qualified vets only know the way they were taught - which obviously is the most up to date - and it takes them a few years to learn how to balance the best with the affordable. They are not seeing pound signs, they are seeing science. Most of them learn and become good vets but some never learn beyond their book knowledge.
I have known one money grabbing vet (I worked for him so was not imagining it) but he was a one off and you can not tar every vet with the same brush.

The emotional thing is a problem. I often see on here the treatments that dogs are given just to prolong their doomed life and I am horrified that the owners would put their dogs through it. Years ago the vets would have put their foot down and not allowed it to happen but nowadays they are trained to never suggest a dog has come to the end of the road and to carry on treating it if the owner wants to. I think this must be very hard for vets and it is also hard for owners not to get guided the right way. I know someone who had a spleen removed on a 15 year old knackered dog that had no quality of life either before or after the operation. I know the owner and I know the vets - and I am sure it was offered as an option but I am equally sure the vet would rather have had the pts option.

Owners wake up and smell the coffee - do not put your dogs through unnecessary tests and procedures just because they are available. Ask your vet to give you all the options. I have had my vet suggest treatments and then say they would not do it with their own dogs. Most of them want the best for their patients but also understand that not everyone wants to spend the earth or put the dog through difficult treatment that is not guaranteed to extend life in a happy way.

OP, why not tell us what your experience with the vet was and maybe you can get some opinions on whether it sounds as bad as you think.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree with Phoolf.

If my vet is ethical, considerate and does their job well, I don't care how much they earn or what bonuses they get.

Sure, it would be great if there was a vet NHS!
But there isn't, and I knew that when I bought cats and dogs who would of course need medical care at some point in their lives.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I eceived a cheque this morning from the insurance co. for over £300 for Holly's treatment.
She spends one day every three months at the vets for blood tests, blood pressure checks, urine tests, heart tests etc, has her nails clipped at the same time.
I do not mind paying for it at the time because I KNOW she is getting the best treatment she can, she loves it there and is well and truly spoiled.
The vet has cared for her for 16 years and I would not change him for anything.
She is still lively and bright, this morning she tried to kill my floor mop, and enjoyed the game.
Over charges, I think not, he cares about the animals he treats. She gets her medication from him but her kidney diet is bought off the internet as it is cheaper but I would buy it from him if I had no other choice


----------



## bluesupero (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes good to get 2nd, 3rd opinions.
I think I may have a good vet, as has seen puppy on different occasions, with worries I have had and never charged me, also they do a free nutrition clinic.
My pup broke a tooth early on,around 10 weeks, and vet said keep an eye on it, but shouldn't be a worry, its a common happening in puppies, it turned black last week, shes 5 months now, so I took her again to the vet, who said its fine, should be coming out soon, bring her back in a month, just to check, didnt cost anything.
A friend of mine took her pup to a different vet last year with a broken tooth and was charged 200 pounds for removal, so may have been different case or just a greedy vet??
(also most insurances don't cover dental anyway)

I am over cautious and trust my vet, I would hate to refuse treatment and something happen to her!!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

The way I see it if you don't like it you can either...

1 don't have any pets then you wont need to pay for any expensive treatment.

2. train as a vet and treat your own pets for free

3 just don't bother treating which you seem to favour.


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

I went for a walk to calm down and come back to mayhem!

I love my dog, he is the best thing in my life. 

BUT why the hell can some vets exploite people. 

You may say bonus related structure is right but how can it be?

There you are with your pet needing treatment and the vet has two choices to give you, one that makes him money and costs you a fortune and another that is cheaper but he doesn't recommend/

This shouldn't go on.

What should happen is that vets should tell us as pet owners the truth and the facts. No doubt the pet owners on here who have said they love their vets have all had positive expereinces but look at the poll on this thread.

I wanted to see how many this applied to and 10% and under would have made me shut up and go away, but as im posting this over 30% of pet owners have had a similar expereince. 

That figure is way too high and clearly highlights more should be be done.

Yes I will report my vet to the RCVS, yes im happy that some pet owners are happy with what they have got but im not happy that it takes an old synic like me to outline this and spark such a debate.

This should not happen at all with animals and especially by professionals who take 6 to 7 years to become qualified.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I think you should go out and find a vet you trust, if you trusted the care of your pets to your vet you wouldn't be complaining about charges. Where I live there are 2 main practices, I'm with the most expensive one and often get asked why I don't change over to 'save money', to me vets aren't about who will do it the cheapest, it's about who will care for my pets. I've been with the same practice for 20 years and I can't see me ever changing to another as the new vets who have joined the practice are continuing to work in the same way as the older vets. Several years ago we had to call the vet out at 3 am, he had to bring a nurse with him and they took our dog away for treatment, we were able to pick him up on the evening and were charged £87, I queried this as I thought it was way too low for a call out in the middle of the night, the nurse explained that her and the vet were at the surgery anyway so it was no hassle coming out. On another occasion we had to get the vet out on boxing day, we were charged around £180, I didn't feel ripped off, I'd brought the vet away from his family over Christmas, he never moaned about being called out, it's his job and yes I think they should be paid for the excellent jobs they do.


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

You said you have insurance? homuch is the excess?
Because if you are insured you only pay for that right? so whatever treatment you get and if it is helping should be free after that?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

There is no denying that vets are expensive. Me and my vets have a bit of an ongoing joke that I keep them in business; I spent another £140 in there last week. 

But, I have no right to complain. I CHOSE to have multiple pets therefore if they cost me a fortune that is tough sh*t on my part. Any professional service will be expensive and vets are included in that. Either you accept it and pay up or don't keep pets.

If you have a complaint to make, do it the proper way and don't rant about rubbish on a forum.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> There you are with your pet needing treatment and the vet has two choices to give you, one that makes him money and costs you a fortune and another that is cheaper but he doesn't recommend/


So out of curiosity, how do you expect businesses to run? Because let's not beat around the bush here, vets ARE businesses. Should they run at a loss? At a minimal profit margin? Should their markup on antibiotics and treatments only be a few percent? Because I would rather that my pet got the best treatment at a *reasonable* price by a vet who made enough profit to keep their business viable than one who only offered me dirt cheap prices. Because that says a lot about how they'll treat my pet, too.


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

Lips the fish - you have hit the nail on the head!

I should find a vet that I trust.

But why isn't there protocol in place to stop this from happening. Of course everyones experiences are different.

And as Ive said i have nothing against pet owners who are delighted with their vets, my problem is with those that tale advantage of us cos it makes them money.

The NHS is free so this doesn't happen but when you know that some vets get rewarded based on what treatment they sell to us, that is WRONG. 

Put yourself in the position of a vet for a second, are you going to recommend treatment that doesn't earn yourself money, of course you are not cos we are greedy. And this greed should not happen with pets that we love.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Lips the fish - you have hit the nail on the head!
> 
> I should find a vet that I trust.
> 
> ...


The NHS is not free we pay for it through our taxes and NI contributions. But by us all paying every one has access to health care. If you did have to pay straight from your own pocket for the health care you receive you may have a different view on veterinary care. IMO


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Put yourself in the position of a vet for a second, are you going to recommend treatment that doesn't earn yourself money, of course you are not cos we are *a business and we need to pay our bills in order to keep providing services to our customers and their pets that they love*.


There. Fixed that for you.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

If you're talking about the NHS OP, why did your original cost quote come in dollars exactly?


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes vets are businesses, but they should build a reputation for being ethical and moral.

As I said I am not against vets earning money and making money of course that is what they have to do. I'm against that they (at times) exploit us.

Vet care is expensive but why recommend the most profitable treatment for them when there are alternatives?

Ive just found another article incidentially written by a VET that describes that vets very early on are taught that owners will pay anything for their pet.

It is not on and its time for vets to be more transparent with their fees


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Lips the fish - you have hit the nail on the head!
> 
> I should find a vet that I trust.
> 
> ...


So they are not allowed to make money? if vets were not allowed to make money, we would not have vets. NHS for pets will never exist if that is what you are getting at; pets are a LUXURY and not a necessity.

Nothing to do with greed. Vets don't earn a fraction of what doctors earn. I suggest if you are so passionate about it, that you try and find the fees to study for 5 years of veterinary school. Then upon graduation, try and earn enough to pay off those debts and live while making no money through the "love" of pets.....see how long you last.


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

vets bills are expensive and my biggest bug bare is that vets for years have charged what they want and no one has ever stopped and took a step back.

While us as pet owners keep paying and not asking questions this will always happen and its our responsibility to stop vets earning TOO MUCH from the sickness of our pets. Yes they deserve to earn money, and yes if there are no alternatives offer the expensive treatment, however stop being governed by greed cos no matter what anyone says..

If you can get a bonus for doing one type of treatment coimpared to another, you will do that and if you think this doesn't happen open your eyes!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Does the OP have an actual point or is this just a long drawn out rant with nothing to back it up?
Yes, there are dodgy vets.....like there are dodgy plumbers and dodgy builders but as vets are dealing with living animals they have a more strigent complaints procedure. So if you have a complaint (and you clearly do!) then use it!
Or as countless people have said just find a decent vet! Simples!! yes?
My vet is extremely good and I have taken pets to him before which have turned out to have nothing wrong with them....and he hasnt even charged me for the visit! Ive also seen him take in and treat strays with no hope of payment and if he is going to be hitting you with a big bill he practically begs you to pay in installments (with no interest added!). Good vets are out there and if yo care about your pets welfare then you will find one!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*For what it's worth i agree vets do rip people off, or should i say hypocrites. I have asked my vet plus 2 others if they will clean my Mia's teeth when i have her spayed. All said no, even though i have explained i don't like the idea of her going under for 1 op. let alone 2. As far as i'm concerned it's down to money.
Another thing i wish they would do, is lower the charge for neautering cats and dogs. Just my opinion.*


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

Oi - labradrk

So we have to pay for vets qualyfying. Are you not aware that there is a recession going on, are you not aware that hundreds of families all over the country are suffering and in this financial mess that vets can charge what they want to pay off their vet school fees.

Are you mad. What has the world come to? We should be looking after ourselves and looking at what we spend and making sure that what we spend is right.

Vets of course need to earn, but you go out and ask 10 pet owners if they feel happy with the fees there vets charge. In fact don't bother just go online and look at the pet owners outraged by similar stories.

I'm sorry but when we are dealing with people who look after my pet they should do impartically not to make themsleves more money by recommeding costly treatments that just make them richer.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

There was once I took Benj to the vets - she was about to clip his hanging off claw but before she'd touched it - it fell off. She charged us £18 for claw cutting. She didn't do anything!

The rest though - justifiable. I complain but my dogs health is more important than money.


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

My point is very simple

THIS SHOULD NOT HAPPEN 

I have nothing against all good vets

My problem is with those vets that charge an arm and a leg cos us as pet owners don't have the knowledge and our animals are used as a tool for them to do what the hell they want.

I know its not going to change, I know this is what people are like, but its time it stopped.


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

I also notice the OP only replies on comments that he can answer towards his argument. 

I am a big believer of "If you can't afford dont get a pet" . And yes there are dodgy vets, mechanics,.anything.
But if it was just that vet why did you start of your topic totally different saying all vets. and that we should not pay so much?
You have been contradicting yourself the whole way through. 

For your record, Perry has been going to the PDSA for free treatment for awhile and we were pleased with it, but as soon as we changed to the well expensive vets we saw immediately the difference as everything was put in place to make sure he is ok,.. rather than the free "fix him up and lets hope he will be ok" treatment.

Same counts in the NHS, I feel if GP's got paid more they will do more for you as well. GP's these days get underpaid and have to think about budget constantly when they prescribe treatments.

It works both ways, Free is not alway the best solution!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *For what it's worth i agree vets do rip people off, or should i say hypocrites. I have asked my vet plus 2 others if they will clean my Mia's teeth when i have her spayed. All said no, even though i have explained i don't like the idea of her going under for 1 op. let alone 2. As far as i'm concerned it's down to money.
> Another thing i wish they would do, is lower the charge for neautering cats and dogs. Just my opinion.*


Isnt that a hygiene issue though?

Ie an operating theatre with a open wound and a 'dirty' procedure such as teeth cleaning in one sitting?

Out of curiosity did your vets give a reason? Did you ask why not?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> Out of curiosity did your vets give a reason? Did you ask why not?


my best guess would be that it would significantly increase the length of time your dog is under anaesthetic. It can be dangerous for them to be under for too long so a vet wont want to do a procedure that will double the amount they are getting. Although if that is the reason they should really tell you!
I had Adam neutered and a cut on his paw cleaned and investigated at the same time, also had a cat recently that had ear cleaning and growth removal on his paw done at the same time!.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> My point is very simple
> 
> THIS SHOULD NOT HAPPEN
> 
> ...


But this is exactly why they are vets and we are not, they've trained for years to keep our animals healthy and they deserve to be paid for the job they do. I'd much rather pay for the advancements in treatment and the new hope it can give that wasn't available years ago, yes new treatments and more advanced things are going to be more expensive but we don't live in the dark ages, these new things have been researched and developed to do good and they don't come free.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

I love how OP doesn't respond to "where are you from", "do you have anything to back that up", "what exactly happened at your vets to make you so angry", "how much is your insurance premium", etc... But is more than happy to post paragraphs of the same thing over and over.

People come here and have rants every day, but they're people who have introduced themselves and their pets, given advice, responded to questions in a friendly and polite manner.

That 30-odd % of people who have said yes have posted and explained that they've changed vets or that it was a one-off misunderstanding.
Yes, we agree that vets are expensive and that some charge too much for too little... But we knew there would be these expenses when we got dogs. If you think a shop charges too much for a bottle of whisky, you go to another (or a better) shop, if you think a company charges too much for insurance, you go to another (or better) insurer, etc. 
You have said yourself that you don't mind good vets, so go to one and have it over with. 
If you have so much energy to campaign for people who can't be bothered "shopping around" for a good vet, try campaigning against disability cuts or rising taxes or the raping and murdering of innocent civilians in warzones instead.

Sorry OP, but right now you seem like the mad guy who nobody actually knows that sits at the top of my town shouting about how the US president knows Jesus and will destroy us all.
(don't suppose you live in Somerset...?)


----------



## PXXXXXD off pet owner (Feb 7, 2013)

No i dont live in Somerset and the way I feel is like the mad guy!

I don't have to come here and introduce myself, im not looking for a cuddle and to feel accepted. Im pointing out that some vets rip you off and the sooner pet owners are more aware of it the better.

Of course Im going to change my vet, of course I will do things different but thats NOT the point im making.

The point is - THIS SHOULD NOT HAPPEN when we as pet owners trust vets.

There is no other point to make


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

my vet is very good I know he drives an old renault .. Not a merc he is there whenneeded offers support and lots of advice.
With Oscar he showed me how to give the injections Oscar needed saving me a ton of money..

He will not offer 'wonder' cures as my last vet did just to wring the last few pennies out of you..

He tells it like it is, these vets might be few and far between but they are around..

Oh and why when everyone else ,bankers businessmen , ect ect are chasing the almighty $$$ do we expect people like vets nurses and teachers to be different ???


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

It is up to us to find a vet that we can trust not just any vet!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Any profession that you pay for can rip you off, but you only let it happen once before you go elsewhere. As with any service get personal recommendations to lessen the chances of it happening in the first place.


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

You are not just paying for the half an hour of the vet's time while he examines your pet. You are paying for the years of study and work that got him/her into a position of being able to offer that help. I think you will find that they are relatively poorly paid when compared to private sector doctors and they actually study for longer.
Vet's have a business to run with high overheads and staff to pay. They are not a charity. I do not begrudge them a living and a profit.
Having said that I am very happy with my vet anyway. A small country practice who does their own out of hours. They know most of their frequent customers by name and only charged me £300 for an out of hours section on a bitch with inertia.

I do find it strange that you refuse to explain your comments and just keep repeating yourself in that rather abrupt capitalised way


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> Isnt that a hygiene issue though?
> 
> Ie an operating theatre with a open wound and a 'dirty' procedure such as teeth cleaning in one sitting?
> 
> Out of curiosity did your vets give a reason? Did you ask why not?


*Your right, that is what they all said. But i don't want her going under for 2 ops.
Just a question, and yes i'm probably showing my ignorance here, why can't they spay her and cover the wound before doing her teeth?*


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't feel i've been overcharged by either of the vets i've used, i think i preferred my first vet(great attitude, decent prices, lovely people etc etc but i'm too far away from them now. My current vets practice is one of the best in Scotland but they don't seem as friendly, i've only been in for Dans puppy vaccs though. I do know that when my old cat had his pelvis smashed by a car they were amazing, my parents were given all the options(amputation, pinning the bones, PTS etc etc) along with the prices of the ops and aftercare up front. His leg was pinned together(a family choice as it was about 3 weeks before christmas, my parents had asked us if we wanted presents or the cat back home and obviously the cat won) and he was not only given free appointments but the vet would stop in on his way home everynight with painkillers, antiB's, treats etc etc for him.

What people don't often remember is that owning a pet is a luxury, not a need. Vets bills are something that comes into it and if an owner doesn't ask for all the options then thats their own fault. Vets should always talk about the best option but should be able to give alternatives too.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> I don't have to come here and introduce myself, im not looking for a cuddle and to feel accepted.
> 
> There is no other point to make


ok, so you've made your point and you have said that you arent here to make friends sooooooo

why are you still here??


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Your right, that is what they all said. But i don't want her going under for 2 ops.
> Just a question, and yes i'm probably showing my ignorance here, why can't they spay her and cover the wound before doing her teeth?*


No idea 

Just I know there sterile surgery and 'dirty' surgery so I guessed they wouldnt want to mix the two.

Are there any less invasive methods of dealing with the teeth issue? Ie which would avoid anasthetic?

Other than that i really dont know.

I do know the feeling though - When Millie sliced her paw and needed surgery to stitch it up I was so shocked and upset - Never crossed my mind she would need surgery 

Knowing the anasthetic could kill her but her cut most likely wouldnt was the worst feeling. We spent a good 30 minutes talking through it with the vet and decided to go ahead (With instrucitons to ring me before she went under and when she woke up if possible) as there was a 4-5 hour wait between dropping her off an dher having surgery.

The way we saw it the anasthetic was worth it to ensure a clean wound with no debris - stitched neatly and as a result her recovery was very quick (3 weeks).


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Anyone else bored of the OP spewing the same old rubbish now? I don't think this thread is going anywhere.


If it bothers you then dont react 

And actually there are some quite informative subject points been opened up.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> No idea
> 
> Just I know there sterile surgery and 'dirty' surgery so I guessed they wouldnt want to mix the two.
> 
> ...


*They have all said she will need to go under to have her teeth done.
I feel i'm putting her risk by having her spayed, but from what i hear it will be better for her in the long run.I'm not use to this having my dogs spayed.*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Which is when I get told I need to spend hundreds to solve a problem that didn't require me to spend anything really peeves me off.
> 
> Money is tight for most people at the minute and the vets that do well are the ones that are trusted but in todays world everyone should be saving money where they can and vets should not take us for the ride in the process


How did yours take you for a ride?


PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> You know Joe the Vet from the TV - THE TV VET


Oh come on!!!
A tv vet  

You don't think he might be after publicity?



PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> I love my dog, he is the best thing in my life.
> 
> BUT why the hell can some vets exploite people.
> This shouldn't go on.
> ...


So what happened in your case?



PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> I should find a vet that I trust.
> 
> But why isn't there protocol in place to stop this from happening. Of course everyones experiences are different.
> 
> ...


My vet has



PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> If you can get a bonus for doing one type of treatment coimpared to another, you will do that and if you think this doesn't happen open your eyes!


Not at my vets it doesn't



PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> I'm sorry but when we are dealing with people who look after my pet they should do impartically not to make themsleves more money by recommeding costly treatments that just make them richer.


So what was recommended to you and for what?

What were the symptoms?



PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> Of course Im going to change my vet, of course I will do things different but thats NOT the point im making.
> 
> The point is - THIS SHOULD NOT HAPPEN when we as pet owners trust vets.
> 
> There is no other point to make


*WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR PET?*


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

There are good vets and bad vets and I'm sure only someone incredibly naive or incredibly inexperienced would think otherwise.

If you encounter a bad vet, do something about it. Complain if you feel you have been ripped off. If you don't feel your complaint has been dealt with adequately, go to the RVCS. Find another vet, one who you do trust. Get your animal insured so that you personally don't have to bear the brunt of overcharging.

I know all this has been said already, but the OP seems not to be listening, and would rather perpetrate his/her theory that all vets are evil, greedy monsters just waiting to pouince on gullible members of the public and take all their money from them.

For me, what a vet does, the depth of his knowledge, and how he applies that knowledge is much more important than what he charges. Yes, money is important - I work hard to earn my money and I don't want to be ripped off - but I would much rather my vet be up on the latest treatments and techniques than be living in the dark ages.

I suppose I am lucky in that my profession gives me knowledge of medial treatments, but anyone is able to go on the internet and find out about anything these days, so the OP's rather odd reasoning that no-one realises they are being ripped off doesn't wash somehow.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *They have all said she will need to go under to have her teeth done.
> I feel i'm putting her risk by having her spayed, but from what i hear it will be better for her in the long run.I'm not use to this having my dogs spayed.*


Shame you are not this way Janice, good lass down here who does some fab jobs on teeth and for £10 good groomer also


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

My vets are great and in the past when they have said "your dog needs so and so drug" and i have said ok i will get it from the internet they have said ok , no hasstle from them to get it from them, last year 1 of my dogs was sent to referral vets ,the bill was just over £6000, yes its alot of money (thank goodness for insurance) but the vets that treated him and all the equiptment costs so much money, MRI scan etc , but thats why i have insurance so i can get the best care for my dog , and not have to worry about how much it will cost


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

I am now thinking he has been reading all this untill he can find another argument that promotes his frustration.... so here we go...

*YES ALL VETS ARE STUPID*

got your attention? yes?

Now read all the questions for you and reply


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *They have all said she will need to go under to have her teeth done.
> I feel i'm putting her risk by having her spayed, but from what i hear it will be better for her in the long run.I'm not use to this having my dogs spayed.*


I was very scared.

Initially when I joined the forum I had no intention of geting Millie spayed.

Then I researched more and Millie was spayed at 2.5 years old - The best thing I could of done for her (Although hubby doesnt and wont ever agree )

It is a big op and it is invavsive - but at the same time quite routine for the vets.

There is a risk with everything in life - We just have to add up the pro's and con's.

I found talking to my vet in detail really helped.

We have a chance to talk about the type of spay and exactly what they remove etc. He was more than heppy to explain about the type of anasthetic and how they bring them round (its pretty instant ). Millie was hooked up to IV fluids through out - I believe it enables them to pump more fluid in to raise blood pressure if it falls and helps by ensuring the dog is not dehydrated afterwards. Apparently it makes the inital few hours more comfortable for them. Millie had a painkilling injection and then pain meds and antiinflametries afterwards - but form reading not all vets automaticly do this so find out what yours provides - If they dont then ask about them.

The only way I felt happy about it was by talking through everything with my vet whom I do trust.

I recommend you chat to them about the procedure etc Make a list of questions. The you will be in a much better position to make a judgement call :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> I was very scared.
> 
> Initially when I joined the forum I had no intention of geting Millie spayed.
> 
> ...


*I did pluck up the courage to have my Kai done, with great results. ie. no problems at all. Mia frets so bad when Kai isn't around, which is another big worry for me. But she will be done, and soon. God willing, i'm sure she will be fine.*


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

At the end of the day, if you chose to have a pet, you're going to have to expect some extra costs that come along the way. Unless you are lucky enough for money to be no object, you either put money aside incase of emergencies, have an insurance plan, or have an emergency credit card.

One thing you consider when getting a pet is "which is the best vets to use?"... this might not be the cheapest vets, but it's one that you know has experienced and trust worthy vets who you are confident will give your pets the right treatment for a fair price. You might have a bad experience with one vet, but chalk it down to experience and find a better one. It's the same with any business.. there are cowboys in every industry who are just there for profit and not doing a proper job. I found my vet through recommendations. Everyone I know with a pet uses this vet because they are reliable. I also read great things on other forums about them. 

Fair enough the cost of vet care is much higher than is was 20 years ago... but isn't everything?.. 

You say we don't pay for NHS medical care?... Tax payers pay for the NHS. I don't like paying taxes, but I do like having free health care if I need it. It's swings and roundabouts. There will never be free vet care for pets, as they are luxuries. We chose to have pets, we chose to pay for them. It's up to you to find a vet who can give correct care at a reasonable price, just the same as it's up to you to source decent food at the right cost, provide reliable accommodation for them at a good price when you go on holiday etc etc. The costs are endless, but it's all part and parcel of owning a pet, and we do it because we love them. 

That's all..


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> No i dont live in Somerset and the way I feel is like the mad guy!
> 
> I don't have to come here and introduce myself, im not looking for a cuddle and to feel accepted. Im pointing out that some vets rip you off and the sooner pet owners are more aware of it the better.
> 
> ...


Yes and all of us here have more than got your "point" and just to be pernickity, this is not a debate, this is people giving you advice and taking time out their day to comment and then you just spouting the same info at them time and again!

If you are going to post something please make sure you can back it up, or it is just ramblings tbh. I suggest you do something productive like take the time to look for a better vet. I use three vets who i trust and depending on what the problem is will depend on which one i use. All have reasonable rates.

If you have a problem with "bad" vets and their rates i suggest you take it up with them and ask them why they opperate a bonus policy.

ETA: yes you dont "have" to introduce yourself but it is polite and common curtesy, im sure if you spoke to someone face to face like this it could be taken as abusive.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> yes professionals that are open to exploit you.
> 
> THIS IS NOT ALL VETS BUT IT DOES HAPPEN and the point im making is that it shouldn't happen at all.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums.. lovely first post. having a pop at people who don't agree with you..

oh, and in case you didn't know, it's considered rude to use capitals. it's seen as shouting

again welcome :thumbup:


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

I know for a fact that the AB's my dog had long term cost approx. £1.26 a pack (we used the same ones at the surgery, and I used to check them in when we had deliveries), and I was charged considerably more. I accept that I was charged this to cover for their ongoing overheads. I do feel that I shouldn't have been charged a consulation fee when I went to the vets for them, as I told them why I was there and what I needed (it was a persistent condition).

I also know for a fact that because I didn't have insurance, I was charged less for certain things than I would've if I'd had it. When my dog needed surgery, I wasn't charged for 'hospital stay' after the surgery, but a boarding fee, which was considerably less. So it was swings and roundabouts.

At the same vets, when my first dog was terminally ill, I was only charged a 'shared' fee for the regular visits, instead of the full cost. The vet didn't have to do this, but offered because it was a short term issue, and I was a long term client.

As with all things, there'll be good and bad in all professions, and if I wasn't happy with the service or charges, I'd do some research and go elsewhere until I was happy.

A friend of mine has recently had a problem with her vet, resulting from her dog being wrongly diagnosed, and subjected to all sorts of unnecessary treatment. I *think* (but don't quote me) that she contacted the Kennel Club, who were very helpful in getting her a large refund from the vet for all the expensive drugs she's had, and also in getting her insurance premiums reduced, which had gone up considerably due to her many claims. Needless to say, she's now changed vets.


----------



## Victoria72 (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree that most vets do overcharge, however I'm one of the lucky ones! One thing tho is that pets are family & I find it that doctors in general are the same way, but we have insurance. There is pet insurance, but it's limited to age of the pet and any pre-existing medical conditions. You may want to check out Pet Assure, they offer a great discount on most types of pets, any age, any condition and can be used whenever needed. Hope this was helpful!


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I am one of the lucky ones my vet has always been very reasonable. The vet I use give me a very good service for a reasonable price. They were brilliant when Domino had his hip replaced and when Archie had parvo as a puppy (and yes he had been vaccinated).

I think the majority of vets are caring and will try and help wherever they can but that is just my opinion.

Val xx


----------



## dianajc891 (Oct 4, 2012)

I had an interesting encounter with my vet. Barney had a sore patch on his underside which I recognised as a fungal infection from my previous dogs. Based on my experience, I knew that all I needed was some antifungal ointment. The vet told me that Barney needed an injection, a course of tablets and the ointment! I had to argue that all I needed was the ointment and if the patch became worse, I would return and we could discuss further treatment. 

He eventually agreed to give me the ointment only and before I could say anything, he gave Barney a vitamin tablet as a treat. Barney is raw fed and this vet does not agree with it (another story). I was quite astonished by the whole consultation and this tube of ointment plus the consultation was £50.

We lived in France from 2004 to 2010 and had 2 Newfies which were not insured. Pet insurance was not common in France and vets bills where we lived in a rural area were always reasonable. 

I gave up on pet insurance here when the premium for Barney was more than the insurance for my BMW. We keep a sum of money in reserve for major emergencies.
Diana.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

We all know vets fees are expensive, but surely thats taken into account when one gets a dog. Its good to have insurance of course,and I know we are in a recession and times are hard for most people.But having a pet/pets is a choice we make so must be prepared for whatever comes along. I have insurance but if that didnt cover the cost I would get the money somehow. Vets prices do vary but they train for years to achieve those qaulifications.Im with vets 4 pets and very happy with them. Its not just vets fees that have escalated in recent years-everything has.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

What always surprised me was the relative cheapness of vets treatment for horses as opposed to dogs. Vet call out (ok probably shared by three or four people) to a yard for annual vaccination- about £45. The same for a small dog At the surgery - £60+. 

I understand its because horses are treated as farm animals. You're also treated more like a responsible owner by horse vets. If a horse needs a sedative to be clipped just pop up the surgery to collect some! And just at cost. 

Small animal vets make a fortune on consultations! I know someone who takes their JRT to the horse vet for its annual vaccination as they charge so much less - only problem is one vet won't do it as he's frightened of handling small animals.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I researched the vets in my area and luckily the best one was only a mile up the road from me , so thats who ive used for the last 20+ years
They are friendly , efficient and dont mind spending time talking to the owners to explain whats going on. and half the time they dont even charge me if I bring the dogs in and all they do is a quick check-up or as in some instances they just charge for any meds we need
My dogs adore everyone at the practice and are always made a fuss of and given a treat (with my permission) by the receptionist

All I can say is if you feel your current vet is overcharging you or you are unhappy with them in any way then find a vet with prices and an attitude you do feel are reasonable & like


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't read the whole thread as I've got the attention span of a spoon at the minute but I loved the phrase 'tap into the love of our pets'...you do know that's the idea of a vets, yes? That we take our pets there?

It's not like a mechanics that thinks 'I know what'd be a good side line, I've seen all these I love my dog signs in the back of cars', nice little extra earner to tap into there


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

If a dog is costing too much, get a chicken  

Some vets charge too much for the quality of service, some I would willingly pay more than others expect to because I trust them with my dogs. You can't buy that sort of trust, well you can, but you have to expect to pay a fair price for it. I wouldn't want to work the hours some vets do, and I do work nights and weekends sometimes, but not week in, week out. I wouldn't want to put up with the abuse and sheer ignorance of the amount of people they probably have to deal with, I think I would flip. I'm due to take my girl to the vets tomorrow for another cartrophen injection, her vets bills this month alone, rolling on for £1k, no insurance, my peace of mind she's getting the best treatment and care possibly, with vets that I can discuss her health with without feeling like they're talking down to me and they respect me as a valued customer, and want the best for my dog, priceless. I'd work weekends every weekend this year if it meant I had to get my girl fit and sound and pay for the privilege of doing so.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a great vet and he often suggests alternative treatment via chemist if it's available. Doesn't stitch me up with supplemets either and tells me what dosage of human cheaper alternatives there are. I really like him, he's not been with the practice for long, is much younger than 'uncle Hugh' and more modern in his approach - also a pro barfer which is an added bonus. He's also emptied Kali's anal glands twice with no charge, not even a consultation fee.

I think if people realised just how much the NHS spends on things like x rays, scans, MRI's etc they would know how costly it all is. Not having to pay for our own health care makes us think vets stitch us up at times (am sure some do) but in reality health care does not come cheap not for humans as well as animals.

You just need to find a good vet.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Malmum said:


> I have a great vet and he often suggests alternative treatment via chemist if it's available. Doesn't stitch me up with supplemets either and tells me what dosage of human cheaper alternatives there are.


Same with ours.. When we took Spencer for his puppy jabs and wormer I asked "Should I get him some flea treatment too?.." He said "Nah, don't bother. Fleas aren't much of a problem in winter, so I wouldn't give him extra chemicals as it's not necessary".. He could have easily sent me on my way with a 6 month supply of flea treatment for another £20, but instead gave me good advice! You just need a good vet


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So ummmmmm where are these vets that get paid millions and fleece their clients?

According to this they rank at 83 - NOT a huge wage IMO for the amount of training etc they have to do and the hours/ on call time they work

Best paid jobs 2011: Tables of official figures for UK salaries

Also worth noting that that person saving your animals life is paid less than a train driver!!!!


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> So ummmmmm where are these vets that get paid millions and fleece their clients?
> 
> According to this they rank at 83 - NOT a huge wage IMO for the amount of training etc they have to do and the hours/ on call time they work
> 
> ...


Most comprehensive list ever :blink:


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

I answered no to the poll because my current vet (and all but one of the vets I've ever used) have been genuine, honest and haven't over-charged.

However, I did get caught by a blood test scam by one vet in Cornwall, which caused a lot of unnecessary stress to myself, my partner and my cat who was at the centre of the scam, and it's made me instinctively distrusting of vets now.


----------



## Zoojie (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm happy with my vets and their charging. I have insurance for my two.

I care about my pets, and care about the treatment they get. I have multiple vets in my area as I travel around the county a fair bit with them and it's useful to know which ones are closest and not have to worry. 

However, I am also logically minded. They are a business in competition with other vets in the area. Unless they are the only 'local' vet in an area, their prices will consider the local economy and competition and price accordingly. If they feel they can offer an improved service on their competitors, they are welcome to price themselves as such. Similarly the vets suppliers (whom I assume many will have contracts with) have to make a decision not to price themselves out of the market.

Too high or too low can both be detrimental to business - if priced too low for an area they will not be trusted due to people considering what was skimped on to reduce costs. Fascinating purchasing habit we have.

So I believe it is perfectly reasonable for vets to price themselves as they have done, just as it is perfectly reasonable to shop around for a vet as you would car insurance, supermarkets, or your own healthcare. You do (inadvertently) pay for your healthcare, therefore if you do not appreciate the service you are given you are welcome to pay more elsewhere for better, fast service, privately or through another practice.

The service they offer for that price is actually more of a customer service issue. This is usually (and there have been examples given) down to individuals rather than the business as a whole. If you feel you have been unfairly served by a vet (i.e. not giving you all the options, not portraying all the risks or benefits correctly) then this is something to take up with your vet rather than ranting about a business operating as a business. 

I do feel it rude that you come on here and rant without an introduction. This is a community and should be treated and respected as such. Whilst it is open to all, you have not given yourself the best platform to make your point and will not be taken as seriously or given as much consideration had you come and phrased your issue differently and not SHOUTED AT US. 

Just my two cents I suppose.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

This thread is hillarious :lol:

Vets are working people with mortagegs/bills to pay and of course they are out to make money! They train long and hard so why shouldnt they? vets fee's are been a part of pet ownership so should have been considered beforehand!

I dont like shelling out ££££ for my kids shoes that they trash/grow out of in record time but shoe shops are businesses and I need the shoes so i lump it and pay out.... Does it cost clarks £50 to make a pair of boots for my 4 year old? not a chance...


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Your right, that is what they all said. But i don't want her going under for 2 ops.
> Just a question, and yes i'm probably showing my ignorance here, why can't they spay her and cover the wound before doing her teeth?*


If they'd agreed to do the two surgeries simultaneously, they'd be downright irresponsible - it's nothing to do with covering the wound. Cleaning the teeth releases millions of live bacteria into the bloodstream. Blood flows around the body. If that bacteria then gets lodged at her incision site - hurray, you have a dirty great infected wound to contend with.

OP - I've only read bits and pieces of this lunatic ranting, and I don't really know what (if any) point you're trying to make? Vets have a business model and their overall goal is to be profitable - same as any other business. The NHS is no different - do you know how many drug reps come into pharmacies peddling their brand name drugs, which are absolutely no different to generic equivalents that sell at a fraction of the cost? There's no distinction here between 'human' and 'animal' healthcare - someone, somewhere is making money.

That said, I am 100% satisfied with my vets. They can be pricey, but they provide an excellent standard of care, and I'm more than happy with the advice and treatment they've given, for all my animals. Of course there are rogue examples - but the same can be said of any business, be it healthcare or otherwise (how many NHS hospitals have been shut down due to sub-standard treatment and disproportionately high death rates? Probably far more than have vetinary surgeries).

Appreciate that by default, all vets are in private practice. They've undertaken a seven year degree (longer than a MD even if you include optional intercalation), and will generally speaking have £30k+ student loans (I have something approaching this, and I was only studying for five years). They are perfectly entitled to charge accordingly. You say that you paid far less 20 years ago - you could buy a house for about £20,000 twenty years ago. Good luck trying that now. Not taking into account inflation, the treatment options alone are worlds ahead of what they were in the late 80s, and better treatment costs money. If you're offered a more expensive treatment option once you state that you have insurance - yes, this could be opportunism, but could equally be the vet offering you a higher standard of care given that they're aware your insurance company will swallow the bulk of the cost for you (as opposed to a privately funded treatment plan, which is far more likely to have financial constraint).

So much more I could say on this, but will end with: I like my vet.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I voted 'No' - I don't believe that I've ever been charged for anything unnecessary. Vets are entitled to make a living, same as anyone else. If I joined a practice which I then believed to be unethical I'd vote with my feet (and wallet!) and find another that I was happy with.


Evening George, this looks like it's going to get interesting.................


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

God I'm lucky, Chris, my vet is brilliant, as are the other members of his practice. If I ring up He knows my name, the first thing he asks is it Flyte or Skye with a problem, he knows my dogs. and its not,''Mr Fisher', its Pete. His prices, ( And I dont bother with insurance.) are reasonable, and he's never tried to push unwarranted treatment on me. I do resent the implication that the original poster suggested that all vets are about to screw you, I dont know, perhaps country vets are different to town vets. What I do know is that if Chris said that my dog needed treatment, he would get it, regardless of cost. ( I'd sell the Lady Rose to a white slaver if I had to.) I will of course deny ever saying that............


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

It varies wildly like any other profession: bet you had some great and some epically crap teachers, bet you've met an idiot copper but another that made you rethink. 

My equine vet, on seeing my horse with a broken leg, asked 'Is he insured?' and proceeded to charge for loading him (I did it with the yard owner, both nearly got killed in the process) and pushed for stupid, expensive, pointless treatment. Despite this, he's a great bloke, he knows his stuff, I've used him ever since. I just have lots more experience now and I take no sh!t about what treatment I want. 

My canine vet must hate seeing me, cos I know what treatment I think is best and often, he agrees! I see no point in going down the hugely expensive route before I've explored some options.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

My favorite vet retired 12 years ago and finally this year I have found one I trust.

Meanwhile I am of the firm opinion that I have been fleeced on more than a couple of occasions by veterinarians that were, although concerned for my pet, also very much concerned for how much cost they could drive up for their treatment. 

I spoke out to them and voted with my wallet but it is too bad that there are vets out there giving other hard working and honest vets a bad name.

As an example of being fleeced.

1. I removed a tick from one dog. We live in what is considered a "non lyme risky' area but 6 weeks later she was lethargic and pulled up a limp. I went to the vet and asked for a snap test (lyme) but he insisted it could not be lyme so he'd have to x-ray her first. I wanted the test first but was not insistive enough and let him push me around on that. He took $500 worth of x-rays which I had to pay for cuz I said 'sure, go ahead' to checking for an injury . . . and the lyme test was positive.

2. I took in a dog with an obvious back injury and I had seen the incident that set him off and I had to insistively argue with the vet that, even though the x-rays showed the problem, my dog did not ALSO need a SECOND full blood work up (I had allowed the first which showed all was normal and each draw costs $75 before the work), a CT scan and an ultrasound . . . those to the tune of $800+ estimate.

Even IF I was insured these types of incidents would pee me off as they drive up costs of insurance and, as a whole, the insured group is fleeced. I don't know how anyone can be content with that.

CC


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

There was a documentary a year or so ago about just this subject. An undercover reporter took a job as a trainee vet nurse with Medivet and putting pets through unnecessary treatment in order to increase revenue was one of the things that was commonplace in this chain. I have had this happen too! Of course, not all vets are like this and vet care is expensive, but there is a big difference between necessary treatment being expensive and being advised to have unnecessary treatment/investigations to increase income.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Even IF I was insured these types of incidents would pee me off as they drive up costs of insurance and, as a whole, the insured group is fleeced. I don't know how anyone can be content with that.


Not to mention putting the animal through unnecessary procedures/treatments which may have risks of their own.

One of my dogs twisted (very slightly) one of her claws. I couldn't clip it myself and was due to go training. It was obviously uncomfortable as she occasionally limped on it. On the off chance took her to the vet to ask her to clip it while I held her, accepting that it would only be an expensive consultancy fee. I was told that it had to be done under sedation and although there was no break in the skin, she needed it bandaged and should go on antibiotics. kerching.....kerching....
Oh, that was after her questioning me that it could be a joint problem as labradors suffered from elbow displasia - I promptly told her she had been elbow scored and her elbows were fine!

I said I was not prepared to put my dog though sedation just to clip a claw - vet told me it my hurt her - I told her it may do momentarily but she'd get over it! She was unhappy that I would not allow her to bandage it (I said I would do it myself when I got home) and told me that she insisted I put her on antibiotics. By this time I had lost the will to live so took the antibiotics which are still sitting in the cupboard. I then went of to a training session, which included some water work - dog fine and not had a problem since. Cost of consultation and antibiotics (that I should have refused but just wanted out) £57 - alternative cost of hospitalisation/sedation/clipping/dremel, bandaging/antibiotics - around £300!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

PXXXXXD off pet owner said:


> yes professionals that are open to exploit you.
> 
> THIS IS NOT ALL VETS BUT IT DOES HAPPEN and the point im making is that it shouldn't happen at all.
> 
> ...


I googled. I saw it was the Daily Mail. I decided that there was nothing there to add to my knowledge of anything.
WHAT'S WITH ALL THE CAPS? DO YOU KNOW IT COMES ACROSS AS SHOUTING AND THEREFORE UNREASONABLE AT BEST, FLIPPIN' RUDE AT WORST?



simplysardonic said:


> I don't have a problem with what my vets charge, I think people lose sight of it because we have free healthcare. Some people wouldn't be nearly so ranty if there was an NHS for pets, & if we had to pay for _our own_ treatment there'd be even more moaning


Too true. If I had to pay the sale cost of my monthly prescriptions I would be very, very broke. I used to know a health visitor (district nurse) who said she would like every NHS patient to receive an invoice of what their care had cost, because it might make people appreciate what they get "for free".

Vets are earning a living. Mine does things like charging only cost price for major, skilled and complex surgery when I turned up with a kitten I'd found on death's door with a badly broken leg. Made me aware a week or so ago that if I wanted a precise diagnosis for my elderly dog's heart arythma I could send him for expensive, and (for my fearful dog) frightening diagnostics that would require sedation....she was in total agreement with me that it would not be kind to do that to him given that we already know we can only give palliative care and cannot cure him. My vets aren't ripping anyone off, they are balancing earning a living with a genuine concern for animals.

ANYWAY, I GAVE UP AFTER A FEW PAGES, WHAT'S THE AGENDA, ANYONE?


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Where I live for a period of time (80s I think) we received an invoice statement of what we, as individuals, cost the health care system annually.

I found it informative but others objected to knowing.

CC


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

comfortcreature said:


> Where I live for a period of time (80s I think) we received an invoice statement of what we, as individuals, cost the health care system annually.
> 
> I found it informative but *others objected to knowing.*
> 
> CC


They are the ones that need to know the most! I have a feeling you probably agree....


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Odd debate. 
1. Vet clinic is not a charity nor is it government-sponsored
2. Medical care is expensive globally. 
3. Doing a veterinary degree is long specialised and expensive and scholarships/bursaries are scarce.
OP, from the responses, I think you are in the minority in feeling vets are ripping people off.
My cat is recovering from a bout of renal failure. I knew the treatment would be expensive (long stay in hospital, specialist called in, emergency after hours etc etc) and it was. However, the vet was fantastic and informed me of the costs throughout. He also reduced the bill out of his own accord (not charging for initial and follow-up consultations etc) without me even asking. I would have paid any amount asked for the sake of my cat.
I have used a number of vets in my area and I only once felt that I was being ripped off. So I changed vets.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> So ummmmmm where are these vets that get paid millions and fleece their clients?
> 
> According to this they rank at 83 - NOT a huge wage IMO for the amount of training etc they have to do and the hours/ on call time they work
> 
> ...


Train drivers are responsible for the safety of hundreds of people everyday - not only people on the train but passengers on platforms as well as pedestrian level crossings and motor vehicle crossings.

There is also quite a good chance they could end up at some point in their career being involved in a serious incident - talking frankly suicide happens and there are 'hot spots' in the UK.

They equally have to do alot of training - Alot start off as signallers and have many years experience in the rail industry and work antisocial shifts.

Why shouldnt they specifically be paid more than a vet? 

Sorry I dont know how much you know about the rail industry  BUT this comment made it sound like a sit on your bum job anyone can do.

My goodness it isnt and quite frankly they deserve a good wage for the responsibility the job holds.


----------



## newtodogs (Oct 17, 2012)

I too have had a bad experience! I found this website which seems to highlight these issues, I see a few people have submitted their experiences on here too. Looks quite detailed, they are probably trying to sell their course but the free info I received was really good!

Vets Bills - Avoid Paying Vets Bills Now

may be worth a look


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

I wouldnt say I had been fleeced, but then I naturally question every suggestion they have.

For example I questioned the need to take lady for a nurses consult every 4 weeks of puppy hood and questioned the need to buy their particular brand of worm/flea treatments. After being convinced re the worming/flea I asked (and got!) a 12mo prescription, and although I have ensured she is wormed/de-flead for now I wont be using it in the future until I see fleas or if she continues to be a scavenger.

As for weighing, I am capable of doing this at home, and as a young slim healthy puppy who has gained weight slowly and as per her growth chart I see no reason to pay for a consult just to be told this.

However I do fully intend to take her for the free 6mo checkups which will include weighing and teeth checking. I'm also glad that the vet is on the same page as me regarding vaccinations and spaying and has talked me through the pro's and cons of most of the approaches. I fully trust them when it comes to an emergency and general care, but I can also see their hands out asking for xtra in their special "clinics".


----------



## mankind (Mar 7, 2013)

I haven't really read this thread and to be honest I can't be bothered so sorry if I'm off topic. I'm getting a bit P'd off with being told I need this tablet, that spot on and the other. It's so expensive. I never do it as regularly as they say (once a month) I seem to do it once every 6 months.

When I was growing up it was a tablet for worms and spot on for flees once a year and I don't remember anyone's dog or cat dropping down dead because they had some flea or worm problem.

In fact the last dog we had, a collie, I imagine in the last 10 years my mother hardly ever de-flead or wormed her and she lived til just short of 20 years.

The other thing I was told today that normal frontline doesn't work and I need a more expensive one. Well normal frontline seemed to work fine when it was more expensive than it is today.


----------



## bluesupero (Oct 3, 2012)

My Vet never tells me what flea or wormer to use. She sometimes doesn't charge for a consultation and has never carried out invasive treatment without seeing how it gets on on its own, ie. an tooth growing in wrong , a cut pad.
Also Reilly has just been laprosopically spayed (5 days ago) and I had to take her today as she has a lump by the scar, In my ignorance, She could have prescribed anything, anti-inflammatory, biotics etc, but she said it was the body dealing with the dissolving sutures and was a common occurence. 

I feel we are very lucky and all vets can't be tarred with the same brush.
Yes, they are expensive, but you shoud have looked into that before you get a dog. Plus I think what they charge is worth it, come on, they train for years and compared with our health insurance and dental fees , its chicken feed. I just paid 1,800.00 to get a bridge re-done, so in the scheme of things,Hey!!


(Will say tho its disgraceful how the insurance companies are pushing up per premiums tho)


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Well my vets are great they don't even charge for the consultation for beth when she needs to be seen every 3 months for her medication they only charge for the tablets


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Our vets are fantastic! Just before Rosie had her spay op, I had cold feet the night before about putting her through it.... he gave us a free consultation went through all of the academic reports highlighting the benefits and risks of spaying and put my mind at rest.

10 days after her op, she was crying and looking at her scar so we rushed her back, he saw us straight away and explained that a dissolvable stitch was working its way out, he removed it for us and again charged us nothing. 

He's empathic with animals without being softy softy which I love, Rosie is so calm around him and I trust him with her!


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

There are good and bad vets, I like my vets and they are always open to discussion. My cat might need her teeth scaled, we discussed all the options, risks and costs.

I do think the NHS gives people a distorted view of healthcare costs. The drug companies aren't squeaky clean but it's not just the production costs of medication it's the R&D behind it. You're also paying for the expertise of the vet, not just their time, the training that has got them to where they are.

It is a bit odd how some people complain the NHS always take the cheap option but when they are paying out of their own pocket i.e. for their pet, they want the cheapest options


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

I understand where your coming from.

My vets are the ar$e's of the universe! 

My dog needed antihistamines. They told me a 2 weeks supply would be £27 . I went to the chemist and bought the same item for £1.88.

I even took it to the vet to double check he could have them and they said it was the same and that it was fine.

At least they admit it!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

My old vets definitely fleeced me!

My new vets seem OK, But milly was in for spaying recently for which they gave me a set price of £194 (very reasonable) at the same time they removed a small lump from her chest and another from her leg, and I mean small, one stitch jobos, hardly the vets conclusion on removal was they were harmless, and they were not sent away.
the additional cost to remove these two small spots was £186
personally I think that was robbery, there were no dressings on the wounds, and only one stitch maybe two Milly was already under GA so why the excess???

But OK she has me to pay so shes OK

but what about poor animals brought in that the owners, lets say OAPs cant afford to pay?

wish there was a national health service for pets


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

DT said:


> My old vets definitely fleeced me!
> 
> My new vets seem OK, But milly was in for spaying recently for which they gave me a set price of £194 (very reasonable) at the same time they removed a small lump from her chest and another from her leg, and I mean small, one stitch jobos, hardly the vets conclusion on removal was they were harmless, and they were not sent away.
> the additional cost to remove these two small spots was £186
> ...


Well it is not an obligation to own pets - they are a privilege not a right.

Most vets will offer payment plans at their discretion for people who fall on hard times.


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Well it is not an obligation to own pets - they are a privilege not a right.
> 
> Most vets will offer payment plans at their discretion for people who fall on hard times.


My vets wont! Tight fisted mongs that they are........


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

(I've not read all the posts in this thread)

We're not as well off as many of you seem to be, husband is semi-retired, and I work part time, we're on housing benefit. We use pdsa vets, except for puppy injections that Daisy is currently having, and check up day after we bought her home. 

Daisy will be spayed at Celia Hammond clinic, same as Rosie, and Jena before her was. 

Had an interesting conversation with a dog owner who uses pdsa, he said something along the lines of - the pdsa will advice what is best treatment for the dog, or other pet, regular vets will advice the treatment that makes them the most money.

That's probably not true of all vets, but I think their is some truth in what he said.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Scabbers said:


> My vets wont! Tight fisted mongs that they are........


Obviously it is not something that they advertise as standard. You presumably want to get paid on time for the work you do and it is the same for vets. It is also why vets encourage all pet owners to take out insurance to avoid both parties being put in an uncompromising situation.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Scabbers said:


> My vets wont! Tight fisted mongs that they are........


Maybe because those 'tight fisted mongs' have been ripped off so many times before 

When I worked at a vets we had many clients who wouldn't pay, or promised to pay but never did, set up payment plans & never kept to them. It's because of people like that that many vets want payment up front or refuse payment plans to new clients.

Some people fall on hard times I understand but some take on pets knowing they can barely afford their upkeep let alone any veterinary treatment which IMO is wrong.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Scabbers said:


> My vets wont! Tight fisted mongs that they are........


Do people still use that term in public? Ugh.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Maybe because those 'tight fisted mongs' have been ripped off so many times before
> 
> When I worked at a vets we had many clients who wouldn't pay, or promised to pay but never did, set up payment plans & never kept to them. It's because of people like that that many vets want payment up front or refuse payment plans to new clients.
> 
> Some people fall on hard times I understand but some take on pets knowing they can barely afford their upkeep let alone any veterinary treatment which IMO is wrong.


Payment plans for new clients at my practice is a no go area. For long standing reliable clients who cannot pay a large bill up front it is at the discretion of our practice manager.

That is also why we don't deal with direct claims from insurance companies unless it is as very reliable client who can't pay upfront. Way too much chasing up for fee's that they don't have time to chase.

Pets are expensive. If you can't afford them, don't have them - simple!


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

I personally have had reason to doubt some Vets, thinking 1 or 2 of them have been touting for their sales for unnecessary treatment. In fact that's the reason I changed my vets a few years ago.


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

I would usually agree with you. Some people shouldn't be allowed pets let alone kids...

But my vets have an exceptionally bad case of awfulus totalus!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Well it is not an obligation to own pets - they are a privilege not a right.
> 
> Most vets will offer payment plans at their discretion for people who fall on hard times.


I seriously believe that there are a lot of old people out there who own pets who have not got a clue as to the cost of veterinary treatment!

now I am not going back that far but charges seemed to be a hell of a lot less then they are now. I don't have a problem with paying for my animals number one they are insured and number two I have the funds available anyway.

BUT I do honestly believe that since pet insurance grew in popularity (which it has only done so in the last twenty years or so) that vet prices have risen significantly, and I don't mean by normal inflation.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow......this is one hell of a thread , especially as the op doesn't appear to of answered a single question put to them?? Lol


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Ps I've just had my GSD bitch spayed for £30.... Vets rock!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

DT said:


> I seriously believe that there are a lot of old people out there who own pets who have not got a clue as to the cost of veterinary treatment!
> 
> now I am not going back that far but charges seemed to be a hell of a lot less then they are now. I don't have a problem with paying for my animals number one they are insured and number two I have the funds available anyway.
> 
> BUT I do honestly believe that since pet insurance grew in popularity (which it has only done so in the last twenty years or so) that vet prices have risen significantly, and I don't mean by normal inflation.


I think this is true and I do not think insurance should come into it but human nature being what it is both vets and owners are bound to be swayed by it.

I have even done it. After decades of not insuring and keeping my vets bills down by being very conservative and very wait and see (at the vets, not delaying going to the vets in the first place) I am now insured and have definitely done things I would not have done in the past. Only fairly small things, not had an insurance claim for more than two hundred and mostly under a hundred. It is nice not to have to think about the bill but I have to say my vets have never tried to sell me treatment because I have insurance. In fact one of the vets phoned me once to ask if I wanted to cancel a lab test as she had seen what the young vet was doing and thought it was not necessary.


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Two years ago all 3 of my dogs had a tummy bug and because at that time Lily was a puppy after telephoning and being advised to I took all three to the vets, she looked at Lily closely and gave Max & Mia a quick once over, I agreed they'd probably picked up/ eaten something whilst out in fields/woods she prescribed Hills prescription diet, pro biotics and anti biotic injection for all of them. I paid the bill and not till I returned home did I realise that I'd been charged a full consultation fee for all. I agree all saw the vet, but only Lily was fully examined, there was no need to clean the consultation room 3 times because all dogs were seen at once. I contacted the vets and stated my case and suggested that when 2 or more pets were seen with the same complaint maybe the 2nd & 3rd should have reduced consultation fees for reasons including one above. They didn't agree but credited my account by one consultation fee, and since then if I need to take more than one dog I insist each has a separate consultation - I want my moneys worth! Lol - the argument to choose another vet if I'm unhappy is not viable in my situation I live in a village there isn't another nearby, I am very happy with the treatment my dogs receive just not ecstatic about some of the pricing structures.
There is something in the commission Vets (and GPs) receive from companies from stocking/recommending/prescribing their products I know mine has changed from Hills to Royal Canin and know its because they get a better return


----------



## mankind (Mar 7, 2013)

There have been some strange replies. Specially the emotive ones like vets do a great job and have to train for years or pets are a privilege not a right.

I'm not saying vets do a bad job or pets shouldn't be looked after.

In fact I didn't even see the vet. I just bought some tablets. I was being told that the frontline that they used to push doesn't work anymore and I need the more expensive one. And the worming tablet won't do all worms and I need a profender, and all this has to be done every month, and the bill came to over £50 for 2 cats.

Just because you don't want to be ripped off by unnecessary advice in order to boost profits doesn't mean you're an irresponsible pet owner.

And you may be the best vet in the world but if you're telling people they need things they don't, it's unethical.

I'm sure these pet chemical companies come up with scientific evidence and that's all the vet needs to know to see £ signs.

All I'm saying is that a worming tablet and spot on every 6 months - 1 year was good enough before and I don't remember cats and dogs dropping down dead.


----------



## Jezavix (Jun 25, 2013)

I've generally been very happy with my vets and their costs. The only thing they do overcharge for is some medication, however they're happy to give a prescription so meds can be bought online.

It takes a lot of years training to be a vet. It can be hard, messy, stressful and emotionally taxing work. I know it's a job I'd never want to do.
I have a friend who's a vet, she admits herself that they overcharge on meds but that they need to make money somehow which is true. She tends to work 6 days a week and is often on call during her day off. She usually ends up working late and can get called in for emergency visits during the night/early morning.

Vets do a lot of work and have every right to charge for it just as with any skilled profession. Some vets will be cheaper then others, some will have better service then others. Just as with most things it's always best to shop around and find the right one for you. And if you're unhappy with something, you can always file a complaint.


----------



## mankind (Mar 7, 2013)

Jezavix said:


> I've generally been very happy with my vets and their costs. The only thing they do overcharge for is some medication, however they're happy to give a prescription so meds can be bought online.
> 
> It takes a lot of years training to be a vet. It can be hard, messy, stressful and emotionally taxing work. I know it's a job I'd never want to do.
> I have a friend who's a vet, she admits herself that they overcharge on meds but that they need to make money somehow which is true. She tends to work 6 days a week and is often on call during her day off. She usually ends up working late and can get called in for emergency visits during the night/early morning.
> ...


None have the right to mislead people in order to boost profits.


----------



## Jezavix (Jun 25, 2013)

mankind said:


> None have the right to mislead people in order to boost profits.


I never said they did.
My post was commenting on the amount vets charge, which seemed to be the main topic of conversation for the first 10 pages (I'm afraid I gave up reading after 10 ).


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

Jezavix said:


> It takes a lot of years training to be a vet. It can be hard, messy, stressful and emotionally taxing work.


I agree but more often than not it is hard, messy, stressful and emotionally taxing. 
I've only experienced one truly horrendous day so far on one experience but it was enough to make me seriously question pursuing the career as well as having a long cry during my lunch hour after holding it in all morning. I still find it difficult to believe so much tragedy occurred in a single day. 
This was with the same vet who asked me if I knew how much I'd be earning when I started working to which I replied "not as much as people seem to think" which he told me was true and that if my goal in life was to earn money I should become an accountant. He often told me to become an accountant. He really liked testing me my entire time there and only at the end explained that he wanted me to 100% sure it was the path I wanted to take because by no stretch is it an easy one. Second year of vet school coming up so I'm yet to be deterred!

Back on topic to the OP.
Practices have to earn enough income to cover their equipment, medications, food for inpatients, overheads etc before they even get to salaries. Some people on here seem to assume that the money they pay their vet goes directly in their pocket and that is hardly how such a business is run.

There are always going to be people who abuse their position but that's a part of life not just in the veterinary community and they blacken the name of the brilliant vets out there that wholeheartedly want to do what's best. I have only ever met fantastic vets and there are excellent students on my vet med course, their concern for welfare is paramount.

Sweeping generalisations I see on this thread about *all* vets needs to be checked back. You have no idea how difficult it is to run that sort of business, to make enough money in order to help animals while keeping costs low enough so owners can afford the help they're offering. Alongside that I wonder how many vets those with such complaints have come across? If you've been to five or so different practices and they've all given you a bad time with overly expensive rates then I'm more understanding. But if you've been to one or two practices then that is barely a reflection of all vets.

Another interesting point, there is a good reason prices of drugs have risen over the past few years and it is because of online pharmacies as more people are turning to the online market. This means vets aren't making enough to cover their overheads on their drug sales because people want the cheaper option (and that's well within the owners right and is very sensible of them). Online companies do not need to cover most costs that a veterinary practice has to in order to run so they can afford to be very competitive in their prices. Currently the idea is being set about within the community that drug prices should be reduced to cover initial cost and consultation fees should rise to cover overheads. But again this is difficult because it's likely clients will then complain about being charged too much for their vets time. It's a bit of a no-win scenario but they have to find a way to cover their expenses. I do agree that there needs to be a change in how competitive vets are to in their pricing of drugs but it's not an easy thing to arrange unless you want to go out of business.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Jezavix said:


> I've generally been very happy with my vets and their costs. The only thing they do overcharge for is some medication, however they're happy to give a prescription so meds can be bought online.
> 
> It takes a lot of years training to be a vet. It can be hard, messy, stressful and emotionally taxing work. I know it's a job I'd never want to do.http://www.petforums.co.uk/images/Smilies2/cool.gif
> I have a friend who's a vet, she admits herself that they overcharge on meds but that they need to make money somehow which is true. She tends to work 6 days a week and is often on call during her day off. She usually ends up working late and can get called in for emergency visits during the night/early morning.
> ...


Exactly. Most people would think nothing of forking out several hundred on a house survey, or having their car/boiler/fridge/shower fixed, or utilizing the services of a builder/engineer/carpenter/solicitor/accountant etc etc. We accept that paying for a professional service isn't cheap but that it is also a necessity at times. But suddenly when vets are providing that same professional service, they are apparently fleecing innocent pet owners and only in it for the money.

As much as some would like to believe, I've never met a rich vet. In fact I would happily go as far as saying that most are severely UNDER paid given the enormous workload and the pressure involved with the role. The vets I work with are often putting in 13, 14 even 15 hour days to keep up with everything. Recently I was assisting one of the vets who had been at work since 7am with giving a cat an enema at 11pm - glamorous? I think not.

I suspect the reason that people gripe about vets fee's is because they have to go there more frequently than they would for any other professional service. Frankly, it's tough. If you keep living breathing creatures, the odds are that they are going to go wrong at times. Deal with it or don't have them.


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

My argument is! Takes huge breath!

If I can buy a worming tablet for my cat online (drontal) that covers all types of worms for under £1.50 then why do my vets want to charge me £2-3 probably more then that for the EXACT same thing?

I can also buy a pack of 4 flea treatments online for under a tenner with the same chemical used in frontline yet it is triple the price at the vets???

They charge the earth for so little and bearing this in mind I am very reluctant to use my vets and more likely to sort it out at home instead.

Just using wormers and flea treatments from online (that the vets also recommend) I am probably saving myself £15 a month just avoiding buying from the vets.

I recommend buying them from ANIMED! Free delivery too!

Oh yeah they also tried to sell me antihistames for over £25. I went to my local chemist and bought the same product and the same amount for £1.88.

Enough said


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

labradrk said:


> I suspect the reason that people gripe about vets fee's is because they have to go there more frequently than they would for any other professional service. Frankly, it's tough. If you keep living breathing creatures, the odds are that they are going to go wrong at times. Deal with it or don't have them.


OR just source the same drugs needed online and avoid being ripped off


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Scabbers said:


> My argument is! Takes huge breath!
> 
> If I can buy a worming tablet for my cat online (drontal) that covers all types of worms for under £1.50 then why do my vets want to charge me £2-3 probably more then that for the EXACT same thing?
> 
> ...


Because they are a business and they can?


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

My old cavalier is costing me almost £100 a month in tablets for heart failure. They would probably cost half that off the internet but they also charge 316 for a prescription. Another of my dogs had a big swelling on her anal gland, I took her asuming it to be an abcsess, but the vet thought it possibly a tumour! She prescibed antibiotics and I had to return 4 times to check if it was reducing, It did burst and reduce, but they still thought there was an underlying lump. Luckily it wasnt a lump but I was charged 4 consultation fees!! cost nearly £200 (with 2 x antibiotics.anti infammatories)


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Because they are a business and they can?


Which is why I prefer to avoid using them (like many other businesses) If I want to be robbed I will leave my front door unlocked......


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

Scabbers said:


> My argument is! Takes huge breath!
> 
> If I can buy a worming tablet for my cat online (drontal) that covers all types of worms for under £1.50 then why do my vets want to charge me £2-3 probably more then that for the EXACT same thing?
> 
> ...


Like I said on my previous post:



> Another interesting point, there is a good reason prices of drugs have risen over the past few years and it is because of online pharmacies as more people are turning to the online market. This means vets aren't making enough to cover their overheads on their drug sales because people want the cheaper option (and that's well within the owners right and is very sensible of them). *Online companies do not need to cover most costs that a veterinary practice has to in order to run so they can afford to be very competitive in their prices.* Currently the idea is being set about within the community that drug prices should be reduced to cover initial cost and consultation fees should rise to cover overheads. But again this is difficult because it's likely clients will then complain about being charged too much for their vets time. It's a bit of a no-win scenario but they have to find a way to cover their expenses. I do agree that there needs to be a change in how competitive vets are to in their pricing of drugs but it's not an easy thing to arrange unless you want to go out of business.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

rose said:


> My old cavalier is costing me almost £100 a month in tablets for heart failure. They would probably cost half that off the internet but they also charge 316 for a prescription. Another of my dogs had a big swelling on her anal gland, I took her asuming it to be an abcsess, but the vet thought it possibly a tumour! She prescibed antibiotics and I had to return 4 times to check if it was reducing, It did burst and reduce, but they still thought there was an underlying lump. Luckily it wasnt a lump but I was charged 4 consultation fees!! cost nearly £200 (with 2 x antibiotics.anti infammatories)


Shorty cost somewhere close to £180 per month in the last few months of his life. Buying the drugs online was not a safe or adequate solution in my book, as his medications were reviewed and altered frequently, sometimes weekly. My vet's expertise gave him 9 months of happy life that he wouldn't otherwise have had. Worth every penny.
And her treatment of him (and me) at the end of his life was something I couldn't put a price on. She doesn't look rich to me, but if she was, I'd say she deserved it.


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

TashaMarie said:


> Like I said on my previous post:


Cop out I think. That is true to an extent but charging £27 for antihistamines when I can buy them for £1.88 round the corner from a chemist? I can buy them from amazon for £1.44!

If they were £10 that would make sense and I wouldn't be that bothered but £27??? 

My local doctors don't charge me that much for my medications!!! same principle.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Scabbers said:


> Which is why I prefer to avoid using them (like many other businesses) If I want to be robbed I will leave my front door unlocked......


Luckily no one is forcing you to use them then, eh? contrary to what you believe, vets do not have a problem with people purchasing meds online which is why they offer to write a prescription for you.

As very rightly pointed out by TashaMarie, online pharmacies have no overheads like vets do. If they had to pay for the building, staffing 24/7, utilities, meds, clinical supplies etc then believe me their prices would make your eyes water too.


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

But they also charge to give you that prescription. In the end its not worth it and buy from them.

Btw I am talking about flea/wormers and antihistames.

Not meds that need constant monitoring!

Or am I wrong in thinking £27 for two weeks worth of antihistames is WRONG? When you can buy them for £1.88 round the corner?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Scabbers said:


> My argument is! Takes huge breath!
> 
> If I can buy a worming tablet for my cat online (drontal) that covers all types of worms for under £1.50 then why do my vets want to charge me £2-3 probably more then that for the EXACT same thing?
> 
> ...


Because you are buying online with no advice from the vet. The vet has salaries to pay, business rates, tax etc etc online will not have the same overheads.

The vet is a private practise with no subsidy from the state - if you saw your GP and were given a prescription it would be what £8 tops or free depending on your circumstances. If you went to see a private Dr for the same condition you would pay between £50 and £150 for the consultation and probably something similar for the prescription.

No idea what your job is but am sure you would not want to earn just enough to cover your basic costs with nothing left over


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

Scabbers said:


> Cop out I think. That is true to an extent but charging £27 for antihistamines when I can buy them for £1.88 round the corner from a chemist? I can buy them from amazon for £1.44!
> 
> If they were £10 that would make sense and I wouldn't be that bothered but £27???
> 
> My local doctors don't charge me that much for my medications!!! same principle.


I must agree with you there £27 sounds overboard. Did you ask your vets why they charge so much? They could very well have good reason but you'll never know if you don't ask. It may be that their supplier is overcharging them, I've seen vets discuss this quite often. There was one vet paying £33 per pack for a medication which others were getting for closer to £5. Needless to say this vet changed their supplier.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Scabbers said:


> Cop out I think. That is true to an extent but charging £27 for antihistamines when I can buy them for £1.88 round the corner from a chemist? I can buy them from amazon for £1.44!
> 
> If they were £10 that would make sense and I wouldn't be that bothered but £27???
> 
> My local doctors don't charge me that much for my medications!!! same principle.


I'm afraid if you have no idea of the cost that goes into running a large practice on a day to day you cannot comment on it.

Your doctors don't charge you that much? do your doctors have a team of 60+ vets/nurses/assistants/admin/receptionists? do they have staff on the premises 24/7 and provide an out of hours emergency service? do they potentially have up to 20 dog and 20 cat inpatients as well as various other creatures on the premises at one a time? all of whom require around the clock monitoring, medicating, diagnostic work and possible surgery? are they performing multiple surgeries per day, some of which are performed by specialists in their field and therefore require very expensive equipment? do they get through clinical equipment like there is no tomorrow? do they have the massive heat/electrical/energy costs associated with keeping up with the number of inpatients and a huge premises running smoothly 24/7?

The answer is no. So unfortunately for you, it is not the "same principal".


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Scabbers said:


> But they also charge to give you that prescription. In the end its not worth it and buy from them.
> 
> Btw I am talking about flea/wormers and antihistames.
> 
> ...


Well why go to the vets then?

Why does your dog need antihistamenes - presumably something the vet diagnosed?

Do your own research on flea & worming - I do neither actually as I don't believe in preventative treatment like that, will treat if he gets either (he is 3 and never had either). But its down to you to assess the risks benefits.


----------



## Labman (Sep 20, 2011)

They charge more as they provide a service,have staff to pay,rent,lighting,rates,tax and you get a personal treatment that you don't by buying online.
Online will almost always be cheaper in many industries,as they don't have the over heads,however imo, cheapest is not best value and while my pets health is on the line i will take the best value ,which i believe my vets provides.

If you don't trust your vet then move to one you can trust.


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

I work in a vets and I get a lot of people complaining that they have to pay consultation fees (as well as having to pay in general!). I think that because in the UK we're lucky enough to have the NHS, a lot of people don't realise how much these kind of things cost. According to a report published by the NHS a 12 minute consultation with your GP costs £36 pounds, that's £3 per minute! The vets I work in have a consultation fee of about £30 for a consultation, and the majority of these last for at least 20 minutes. That's at least half price compared to a doctor! If everyone had their own medical bills to pay, vets would be considered cheap. 

I agree that sometimes certain things that vets offer can be a little too expensive but as many others have already said, they are private businesses and have to make money to stay open. In my experience the head vet/practice manager is willing to make payment plans/direct claims for longstanding clients.


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

My vets are not overly expensive for medicines last time I got antihistamines from the vet they worked out about 10p per tablet
Loxicom is only about 6 pound cheaper at online vet pharmacies but I would get charged for scripts and 3 monthly consults so easier to get straight from my vet

Infact a lot of medications have come down in price like antirobe it used to cost me 42 pound in 2009 now I pay just under 14 pound


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

Wildmoor said:


> My vets are not overly expensive for medicines last time I got antihistamines from the vet they worked out about 10p per tablet
> Loxicom is only about 6 pound cheaper at online vet pharmacies but I would get charged for scripts and 3 monthly consults so easier to get straight from my vet
> 
> Infact a lot of medications have come down in price like antirobe it used to cost me 42 pound in 2009 now I pay just under 14 pound


I should move to your vets.........


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

My vet suggested I tried antihistamines with my dog. I asked if she meant just the normal stuff from the chemist, she said yes, they could either supply them or I could buy them from the chemist. I said Id get them from the chemist and she told me the dose. Job done.


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Scabbers said:


> My argument is! Takes huge breath!
> 
> If I can buy a worming tablet for my cat online (drontal) that covers all types of worms for under £1.50 then why do my vets want to charge me £2-3 probably more then that for the EXACT same thing?
> 
> ...


I asked the manufacturers this question about Drontal, the veterinary Pharmacies buy Drontal in vast quantities hence they get the tablets at a lot lower price than what vets can obtain


----------

